# JD 524 - Year and manufacturer?



## Nrad (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey there,
I picked up an old 524 and am looking to re jet the carb for high altitude use. Model/Serial number is M00524X596643. I have no idea of the year and original manufacturer and have found nothing on the web as far as manuals or available parts. Anyone have an idea of when/where this thing was made or can point me in the right direction to find out?

Thanks!!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If it is old enough, you can probably get by with just leanng the mixture screws to compensate for your altitude. Or, if you leave the fuel in it for too long, it will plug up the passages for you and lean it out. Not a recommended method.


----------



## Nrad (Sep 21, 2020)

I leaned out the mixture as far as I could with the adjustment screws and it runs fine at idle and under light loads. When I hit anything deeper than 4" it bogs down considerably and will stall if I don't back it out of the snow. This is in our dry Colorado mountain snow. When the wet stuff hits in Spring the snowblower is practically useless. I'm running it at 9000ft and have had similar issues with gas powered equipment and a re-jet definitely helped.
I'll definitely avoid the second method! I've been there before!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You go by the Tecumseh engine, not the snowblower manufacturer.

The carb should have 2 adjustment screws.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That one should be a JD, JD. If the engine looks to be original the engine numbers should get you to within a year of the year the blower was made. Or you might try calling a JD dealer and see if they can tell you.

.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That one should be a JD, JD.
> .


...a JD, JD.
Knew exactly what you meant but still made me chuckle for some reason.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you figure out the year of the engine yet ? If not you can post the engine numbers and someone can help.
For the most part you aren't going to find manuals online. JD is very protective of their copyrights and want you to come in and buy the manual from them. Best chance is to find another owner with a manual who has or is willing to scan it and share it with you directly. That too is against the law but it's the only way you'll find one for free.
Other than that we (SBF) are a great resource any time you have an issue or question.

.


----------

